# Sylvanas Garde. Die Gilde. - 5 Raids, Events u.v.m.



## SylGa (8. Februar 2017)

_*Sylvanas Garde. Die Gilde. *_
(Nachtliga der Zusammenschluss von Die Nachtwache und Forscherliga)
 
Unsere Gilde wurde unlängst sechs und den Werbeclaim "Die Gilde" gibt es nun fast seit zwei Jahren, Doch was bedeutet er eigentlich? 
 
Er ist ein an uns selbst formulierter Anspruch. Ein Wunsch, dessen Umsetzung in unser aller Händen liegt. Eine Idee, an der wir täglich arbeiten. 
 
Getrieben von dieser Vision haben wir uns in den vergangenen sechs Jahre stetig entwickelt. Wir blicken zurück auf goldene Zeiten, aber auch auf Rückschläge und Verluste. 
 
Manche Entscheidungen waren richtig, manche falsch - doch steht's war unser Blick nach vorne gerichtet: Und so näherten wir uns immer mehr unserem Anspruch: Die Gilde.
 
Die Gilde: Mehr ist als nur ein anonymer Zusammenschluss. Mehr als nur ein Raidbündnis. Mehr als nur gemeinsam Spielen. Die Gilde ist nicht nur eine Idee, sie ist Wirklichkeit geworden.
 
Melde dich jetzt und erlebe mit uns die nächsten sechs Jahre!
 
Insbesondere unsere Raidstammgruppen Nr. 3 und 5 suchen noch neue Mitglieder:
 
"Alle guten Dinge sind zwölf" - Wenn du Interesse an einer geselligen aber dennoch halbwegs erfolgreichen Raidgruppe hast, hier sind wir! Für unsere SG(HC Only) suchen wir wiperesistente, beharrliche und arbeitswillige Mitstreiter. Melde dich für die SG3!
 
Dir sind LFR/NHC/HC nicht genug? Du willst dich auch in der Königsdisziplin messen? Du hast aber keine Lust auf Hardcore-Progress raiden? Dann komm zu uns! Sylvanas Garde, SG5! Die dunkle Herrin sucht für ihre Ränge noch DDs. 
 
und nun auf Ihr Recken: https://sylvanasgarde.com/index.php/GuildApplication/


----------

